

Microsoft vows Windows 7 will fix Vista mistakes - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/28/Microsoft_vows_Windows_7_will_fix_Vista_mistakes_1.html

======
brk
I just cannot believe that Microsoft has gotten 15+ years of mileage out of
the "Just wait, the NEXT version of Windows is going to be great!" pitchline.

Every time a new version of Windows is about to come out we get this great
line about how Microsoft has finally gotten their act together and released a
real OS.

I don't mean this as a Windows-bashing post, but, c'mon, we've heard all this
before.

------
makecheck
Vista broke many XP applications, and customers (particularly enterprises with
legacy software) avoided this by not upgrading. Now Windows 7 will be
compatible...with Vista, not XP. This doesn't really fix Vista's mistakes:
customers who didn't upgrade are once again faced with having stuff break when
upgrading Windows.

I'm not saying change is bad, but why is Microsoft unable to grasp the idea of
virtualizing legacy (especially with proven examples of this, such as Apple's
Classic environment?). There is absolutely no reason to cause countless
customer applications to break, much less to make them _pay for the privilege
of upgrading_. Microsoft jeopardizes their revenues by again making Windows
upgrades risky for businesses.

~~~
markbao
Yet, legacy support is a factor of the bloat.

------
MaysonL
... and make a bunch of new ones.

